# lizardman monster



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

my lizardman monster , what you think guys and i need ideas on colours for him


http://i.imgur.com/u2ZkA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/l5epD.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/NOdwt.jpg


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Embedded for you..


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks :victory:


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks pretty cool. What is it? Is it a custom monster? Does it have custom stats/special rules or does it count as...?

Did you sculpt it or convert it? It looks sculpted.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im not sure how it gonna be used yet the idea just came to me when i heard about storm of magic and thought what kind of monsters a lizardman army could summon to help from the deep jungles of lustria


the head is from a gw kit with sone grren stuff done on it , the body is complete sculpt along with the crest and all the scales, its my first attempt of anythink of this size


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you make another double-thread by accident then just hit the report button- it brings it to the attention of the mods so we can fix it quickly.... just deleting the content could well mean it gets overlooked and clutters up the board unnecessarily
thanks
T/S

Editted for politeness


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

no problem cheers:victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good sculpt; the scales on the tail are especially good.

The only niggle I have is the crest on the back looks unfinished; it might look better with a smoother line along the top.

Colour schemes depend on (i) the scheme for your Lizardman army, and (ii) the monsters abilities (is it stealthy, poisonous, &c.)


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good sculpt; the scales on the tail are especially good.
> 
> The only niggle I have is the crest on the back looks unfinished; it might look better with a smoother line along the top.
> 
> Colour schemes depend on (i) the scheme for your Lizardman army, and (ii) the monsters abilities (is it stealthy, poisonous, &c.)


im thinking about sanding the sides of the crest smoother, for the top i was thinking to go for a very battle worn crest, like he has to fight for survival every day in the lustria jungles


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

A snake like that looks like it needs some custom rules. Using the Tomb Kings one as a base, S5/T5/M7, etc. should be good.


----------

